# Raw friendly vet



## Occa (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Do others have problems discussing feeding raw with traditional vets?
Limited support and guidance or health issues seem to related to raw feeding, etc.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My vet supports RAW feeding, but only if done properly. He has paperwork available regarding suppliments and proper ratios for anyone interested.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes. I've had difficulty discussing his diet with vets in the past. She essentially tried to force me to switch to Science Diet, which is never going to happen.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

The first vet we took Molly to was recommended by a friend who said he specializes in GSDs. He did not. Molly developed colitis and the vet recommended special diet (Science diet, dog junk food). We actually did try it along with all the 5 star other kibble. Nothing worked so we turned to raw. Had another vet visit and they said Molly looked really good, had a nice coat. I told I was feeding raw, then I got an earful about how she will get salmonella.

Then recently went back to the vet I've know for over 10 years. She asked what I fed, I told her about raw and that I tried all the brands she could think of. She just said, OK. Molly had surgery last week and had to stay overnight. I brought in her prepared raw patties and there were no issues about feeding her raw after surgery, the vet tech just remarked that it had a strange texture and told her about the ground bone.


----------



## Occa (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Shade,

More information about your vet and the diet/supplement information would be appreciate.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. My vets are really good about it and make comments on how nice their coats look and how healthy they are.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Occa said:


> Hi Shade,
> 
> More information about your vet and the diet/supplement information would be appreciate.


I answered your PM. Sorry if I was unclear, I meant they had them in their office. Hopefully they'll be able to help you out


----------



## Lucy323 (Jan 8, 2013)

"Traditional" or not, my advice for what it's worth is to be up-front with your vet and ask if they're raw "friendly". You'll know real quick if they are and aren't (ie. they'll have an open discussion with you or they'll jump on all the ways you're harming your dog). Have another vet in mind, *if* you find that you and your vet aren't in sync. Not to give you a horror story because every practice is different, but I can tell you from my personal experience, the care for my dog would have been completely different at my first practice because they were so anti-raw and thought I was killing my dog, as I found out after I left their practice (it wasn't ugly either), coming from a mutual friend of mine and the vet.


----------



## Occa (Oct 7, 2012)

I Have the info now
I will call next week


----------



## Valerae (Jun 13, 2011)

I was hesitant to tell our vet because of some of the negative reactions I've read about. But Wrigley's transformation from starving skinny dog to being filled out with a beautiful coat, bright eyes and good poops surprised our vet and he totally backed our decision to feed raw. Granted, when we first took her in, she was only a week out of transport from the south and looked terrible. He saw her 3 months later and it was a dramatic change. My vet grew up on a farm and is pretty open-minded. We have sat down and discussed exactly what I feed and he is always intensely interested and offers constructive feedback. He constantly comments on our dogs' bright eyes and lush coats. We love our vet, I think we really lucked out when we found him.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My vet was "holistic" They offered food councelling as well. But they didnt know anything. When I told her I was doing raw she wanted some veggies and her advice amounted to "do your own research" SHe couldnt understand raw prey model and had it confused with barf. She gave me packets of dehydrated, powdered raw as a sample, NO THANKS.


----------



## asherkain (Jan 13, 2013)

I absolutely love my vet, but she isn't a big fan of raw diets. However, she isn't pushy and doesn't make a big deal about my decision, so I keep her around 

I've tried out several vets and so far she is my favoriate regardless of her personal opinions about dog food. When I told her I feed my dog raw she said she wouldn't try and talk me out of it because ultimately it's my decision, but as a vet she felt it was her job to inform me of the risks associated with feeding raw and email me a few documents outlining how raw diets could potentially result in an unbalanced diet.

I'm willing to overlook her resistance to raw because she is a great vet, amazing with my dog, and doesn't hold my diet choices against me.


----------

